# Stolen tack found in Oxon



## MyBoyChe (2 March 2016)

Just had an email on my neighbourhood alert site to say a lot of tack has been found close to Carterton Football Club in Oxon. There is a crime no to quote so if anyone wants it let me know.  It does include pics and seems to be loads of bits, leathers, girths and bridles mainly, some of it looks a bit western style.


----------



## Mariposa (3 March 2016)

A friend had a lot of polo and argetine tack stolen from near Bibury, I'll let them know!


----------

